# Stags, any people with exp.?



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 12, 2007)

Has anyone here kept Stag beetles, not just becasue they've found one, but actually _kept_ one, or many to breed or as actual pets?


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

Look no farther...


----------



## captainmerkin (Jun 18, 2007)

I have some experience with lesser stags but none with stags I am afraid.

Lesser require a terestrial set up and seem to like a garden like set up, lots of slightly raised plants (wild strawberries are excellent), grass would also be good if you can get it growing well enough!

Rocks on the ground and a top soil substrate taken straight from the garden is perfect (they are native and wild caught so no need to purify).

Rotting wood must be supplied, preferably in branches or broken small bits of stump as not only do they feed on this but also the grubs will live in it until developed.

Great little things but after a while I released them all into the garden where they can appreciate things a little better.


----------

